# Londonderry Lithia Spring Nashua New Hampshire Jugs



## nhpharm (Feb 12, 2016)

Took me nearly 20 years, but I finally have a line-up of all three variations (that I am aware of) of the Londonderry Lithia Springs 3 gallon jugs from Nashua, New Hampshire.  Picked up the last one from an auction recently...just thought I would share.  I've always loved accumulating New Hampshire stoneware.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 12, 2016)

Very cool! I've got a book from Maine agriculture that list a load of springs and I'm sure there's one from NH somewhere (book that is) but I never heard of that one. Of coarse I don't look either.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 12, 2016)

It was a pretty prolific spring. In the early days (1880's) the stuff was distributed in these 3 gallon jugs. They marketed the stuff worldwide in the early 1900's-1920 or so.  The earlier glass bottles are label only and the later ones are embossed tooled top crown tops.  The water was collected in Londonderry but bottled in Nashua.  This spring and the Stratham Sulfur Spring were the only ones I am aware of from New Hampshire that bottled their water in marked pottery jugs (the Stratham jugs are 5 gallon)...but the Stratham spring actually had a pretty early embossed bottle as well (extremely rare, as is the jug).


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 15, 2019)

Since this post back in 2016, I have learned that there is another version of the script jug marked "Lithia Spring Water, Londonderry, N.H."  There is at least a few of these floating around...if anyone sees one for sale, I'm in the market.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Jan 4, 2021)

oh I like these haven't seen NH jugs haven't seen many jugs except for ones from New York onwards and Mass ones.


----------

